# The cheapest kong filling...



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't give Ky people food at all but my last dog I used just a tiny bit of honey in his kong, kept him busy for awhile, cheap too


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry I am no help since I use peanut butter and the can filling. I only use a little of the peanut butter (too much gives her loose stools) and I am more generous with the canned stuff. I am not sure what other options are out there except for maybe baby food but that is the most expensive of all. Maybe you can make your own thick veggie or fruit puree.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

i usually fill chloe's kong with kibble but i put tape at the bottom of the kong, then fill it with a some water, then add a bit of peanut butter to the top and toss that in the freezer over night. the water makes the kibble expand and fills the kong. over night the mixture freezes and makes for a taste, peanut butter frozen gravy mixture that will keep them entertained on a student budget! 
ps dont forget to take the tape off!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Lightly pureed cookies veggies, yogurt, banana + kibble mix together and freeze for longer usuage. Some biscuits actually fit in easily but are harder to get out. Thin Pupperoni stick type treats can be put in through the smaller hole but only push in enough that your dog can't actually grab the piece- Tongue only- Makes it last longer


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I always used to just mash a banana in there, or get canned pumpkin (just the plain stuff, not the pie mix) and mix in some kibble and the pumpkin and fill the kong. Then put this in the freezer. This is cheaper and a lot fewer calories than peanut butter.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I guess I'm the one with the weird dogs who happily chew on their kongs for hours without anything in them.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

I can fit Jamies evening meal into his kong so I sometimes fill it with wet kibble&a spoon or two of canned food all mixed together. Peanut butter is very high in calories so I rarely use it. Other things I use are dog biscuits mixed with yoghurt, a dab of cream cheese,choccy phili, bits of sausage,dog choc drops, I mainly use water to bind it all together in a bowl then spoon it in,press down then it keeps him busy a while


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Our Tucker loves frozen carrots crammed into his kongs. They're just pliable enough that you can break one up and really wedge it to make it tough for him to get at. Works like a charm during our brushing sessions and when he just needs a little something.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Cheapest kong filling that lasts for awhile: half a slice of bread. As the dog moistens the bread with his mouth, it smushed down into the kong, making it a challenge to get out.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

I stuff it with canned food(pâté style) and put it in the freezer. This lasts her a while. She happily eats it in the backyard while mommy gets housework done. Whoever invented the kong is a genuous!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

baked potato - sweet potato
I cant remember the last time I used peanut butter in a kong - and the spray filling is waaaay to expensive with not much nutritional bang for the buck...
Cant beleive I have never put bread in a kong! My dogs would go nuts for that!


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

We make ice cubes and add a couple of his kibble to each cube while it freezes. Can't get cheaper then that!! He loves it!


----------



## Sashiro (May 16, 2012)

When I saw the post about bread, I was eating an egg & cheese sandwich... I was full but there were still a few bites left, so it made me think to shove it into the kong. This poor dog has been trying to get the remainders of the egg and cheese sandwich out of there for at least half an hour now. Lol. I kind of felt bad for him, so I pulled a little of it out for him to eat.
He has more perseverance than I, that's for sure!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I mix natural peanut butter with kibble for Kong stuffing.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I stuff my dogs' Kongs with kibble, part of their daily allotment, and plug it with a spoon of PB. That's for bedtime. When I want them to be busy for a while, I stuff the Kongs with a mixture of ripe banana, kibble, and PB and freeze it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

When Toby started having issues with his digestion, we reluctantly stopped his favorite Kong topper of PB. We feed Toby his meals in Kongs to slow him down. When I want to put a topper in it I usually give him a spoonful of canned pumpkin or fresh cooked sweet potato (from my slow cooker). I also use a slice of apple, which he loves. We are re-introducing him to small amounts of banana now--hopefully we can use that in the future.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I will use greek yogurt. With his sensitive tummy I have been nervous to try anything else but canned food is next on my list.


----------



## Pebbles (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I was came here just now to ask for ideas for kong fillers. I've been freezing wet food in the kong but it's been giving my Abbey runney poop. I think I will try the dry food, water to soften, pumpkin, and a little bit of wet food. Great thread!!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I use chopped up apple ,a little greek yougurt and seal the Kong with a swipe of peanut butter and then freeze ...or squashed banana sealed again with peanut butter and frozen...


----------



## Satori (Apr 6, 2012)

*Kong Fillings*

I mix plain yogurt and pure pumpkin (again not the pie filling stuff) and pour that into Kongs to freeze. Sometimes I'll add a little peanut butter, or oatmeal, or kibble. I added blueberries once, but I'm greedy about sharing my blueberries! 

Love having it frozen. Definitely slows them down and gives me time to do what I need to do! 

I never thought about trying bread! We'll have to give that a try!


----------

